
PEZY announces new MIPS64-based “green” supercomputers using 4096 nodes - alexvoica
http://blog.imgtec.com/mips-processors/pezy-licenses-mips-for-green-supercomputing
======
zxexz
20 kW? Wow. I wonder what the future holds; 20kW is just an order of magnitude
higher than you can draw from a normal 20 amp socket. I want a mips64
supercomputer in my basement.

~~~
lunixbochs
Looks like you can build a smaller supercomputer using the quad chip PCI-e
cards from PEZY: [http://www.pezy.co.jp/en/products/pezy-sc-
quad.html](http://www.pezy.co.jp/en/products/pezy-sc-quad.html)

If the SC Quad power usage is anything like the -1 Quad's 180w, you can fit
~83 of them on a single 15A breaker.

That's 3 Tflops x 4 CPU x 83 cards = 996 Tflops. Count me in for a Petaflop on
a single breaker.

I was excitedly watching
[https://www.parallella.org/](https://www.parallella.org/) but they haven't
released anything but their initial 16-core board thus far.

